# Change from sleeper to coach for a couple stops



## leacrane (May 30, 2015)

I see Denver is border between zone2 and three on the Zephyr.. If I want to save a lot of points am I allowed to have a sleeper to Denver then move to coach for two more stops? I think I would save money by buying the coach ticket.


----------



## caravanman (May 30, 2015)

Hi,

I can't answer your question exactly, but you can probably book whatever travel section you wish on points, and just make a quite separate booking for the coach part.

I do not use points, as I live overseas, but I have often changed from coach to sleeper, or vice versa, on the same train to save money. If you get lucky, the sleeper attendant may allow you to remain in the sleeper without actually moving to the coach just for a stop or two. This has happened to me on a couple of occasions.

One thing to just check out... If Denver is the zone boundary, then arriving there may make the fare tick over into another zone, rather than going beyond ?

Someone will know...

Ed


----------



## SarahZ (May 30, 2015)

caravanman said:


> If Denver is the zone boundary, then arriving there may make the fare tick over into another zone, rather than going beyond ?


No, it won't tick over. I've gone from Chicago to Albuquerque (zone boundary) many times, and I've only been charged for one zone.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 30, 2015)

Yes, you can split your trip between AGR & cash and Sleeper & coach.

Many here do that, especially in the east / central zones. Toledo shuffle is a popular term.

Call AGR to book both.

If no one has your room booked between DEN and your stop, your SCA MAY let you stay in the room.


----------



## the_traveler (May 30, 2015)

Just what AB said, I've done it many times. If the room is not sold, sometimes the SCA will let you stay there beyond Denver, or occupy it early (when you board before Denver).


----------



## me_little_me (May 30, 2015)

You might also look at cash cost to remain in the sleeper for the 2 stops. You can do that too. AGR to DEN then have paid ticket for the 2 stops in sleeper. AGR rep can handle that.

For example when coming from northeast and going to NOL, ATL is the zone boundary. But ATL to NOL is daylight only and few travel past ATL as compared to those getting off. Rooms are cheap and 3 meals are served on that portion so rather than use the extra points, you can pay for ATL to NOL, not have to have an early breakfast to get out of sleeper by ATL and get 2 more meals. For those in BR, it might be well to stay there or (not always) save a few bucks and move to Roomette for the daylight remainder of the trip. A few years ago, it was as little as $50 for the roomette charge and $50/senior for railfare so for $150, two of us had 3 meals between ATL and NOL. Return was similar. Price has gone up some since then but it is still one of the best deals on Amtrak.


----------



## the_traveler (May 30, 2015)

me_little_me said:


> You might also look at cash cost to remain in the sleeper for the 2 stops. You can do that too. AGR to DEN then have paid ticket for the 2 stops in sleeper. AGR rep can handle that.


That is just what the OP said in the first post.


leacrane said:


> I see Denver is border between zone2 and three. ... I think I would save money by buying the *coach* ticket.


A coach ticket would be much less than a sleeper ticket for those 2 stops, and if that room is not sold, there is the possibility they can stay in that room!


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 30, 2015)

If you are transferring with some luggage you might want to consider a lower level coach seat if they are available. Saves having to lug your luggage up the stairway and on this particular CZ ride, you will probably want to be riding up in the SSL to view the scenery anyway. We usually do the LL coach on the Cap Ltd when we do the Toledo Shuffle to avoid the upstairs climb in the middle of the night..


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 1, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > You might also look at cash cost to remain in the sleeper for the 2 stops. You can do that too. AGR to DEN then have paid ticket for the 2 stops in sleeper. AGR rep can handle that.
> ...


No. Leacrane said that she was looking at coach.

For two stops, the sleeper cost might not be that much more. As I pointed out, it is possible that it could be very cheap. I don't know in which direction or what the stop was so I couldn't look it up. Did you look it up and see what it cost?

While Leacrane might get the SCA to let her stay, she might not. It's worth pricing the sleeper cost to be sure.


----------



## leacrane (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. I will work it out w @


----------



## leacrane (Jun 2, 2015)

With AGR and then obs. I plan on spending Denver to Grand Junction in observation car anyway. only hassle will be shlepping baggage. Maybe I can get a red cap to hop do the Denver x far with me.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't know where you're boarding, but if they offer checked baggage service where you board, why not check your bags right to GJT? :huh: Then you will just have to move your carry-on bag(s) in Denver! If you are transferring in Chicago, you could also check them there during the layover.


----------



## leacrane (Sep 4, 2015)

A belated thank you for all your responses. I realized that for 120$ more I could take the sleeper all the way and avoid the shlepping of 3 bags into the station and back to the coach in Denver (I want to get out and see the station and not leave bags in a coach rack}. Also I assume I'll get a couple more meals !

The rep at AGR was great. I could not remain in same room it already was booked so he got me room directly upstairs.


----------



## PaulM (Sep 5, 2015)

me_little_me said:


> For two stops, the sleeper cost might not be that much more. As I pointed out, it is possible that it could be very cheap.


It's been my experience that short sleeper tickets are very expensive. Sometimes that makes sense and sometimes it doesn't.

The OP didn't mention whether he was going east or west, i.e., is his destination Granby or McCook.? Take the latter. It makes sense for Amtrak not to give away the room from Denver to McCook until very late in the game because that would almost guarantee it would be vacant from McCook to Chicago. But lets say someone purchase the room from Holdredge to Galesburg. Now the room from Denver to McCook is virtually worthless to Amtrak. It's been my experience that revenue managers don't know the difference between the two situations.


----------



## rogers55 (Oct 4, 2015)

I have gone the other way a few times when I missed a connection in Chicago. Amtrak rebooked me the next day but the rooms were all sold out so it was coach. I called Guest Rewards and asked them if there were any individual segments where a room was open. They were able to give me back my room for a portion of the trip at least. The downside was that they charged points at the higher room rate for the whole zone.


----------

